# Bailey Approach 740



## Biggordie (Mar 18, 2013)

We are going to purchase a new Bailey Approach 740. It's exactly what we want. The van is a 2012 model and the dealer has had it since August 2012. Are there any differences between the 2012 and 2013 models ? 
The dealer had two 740 models but has just sold the other one. Since the dealer has had the van for six months now and it is a 2012 model how much discount should I reasonably expect. I have only hired vans before so have no trade-in.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well it all depends on whether you are a cash buyer, have a part exchange, or buying on credit. you can normally get a £1k reduction, but I would push for a few accessories, such as tv ariel and tv, alloy wheels, awning, 2xgaslow, you get the idea, just don't be too greedy. the baileys are selling quite well at the moment I am told.

cabby


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

There was some discussion on here that the 2013 models have Bluetooth radios fitted but when we collected ours on 1st March it did not have it...I suspect ours was 'borrowed' from another dealer as despite ordering it in October 2012 for March 2013 delivery, when I phoned about 2 weeks prior to that to check that all was ok the dealer said they were still waiting for mine to arrive!

It miraculously appeared two days later with 185 miles on the clock!
We had a few words but to be honest the deal we did was good...paid asking price but with tv aerial, F65 awning,bbq point,extra 110amp leisure battery/120w solar and extra 240v socket all chucked in and fitted. We paid extra for 1x 11kg and 1 x 6kg Gaslow system to be fitted.

I have to say that so far so good...no issues except a bit more rattly than I thought it would be when on the road...mind you the state of our roads it's no wonder. The radio reception with the pillar mounted aerial is rubbish and I am going to have it changed...a common problem from what I read on here.

The heating system is toasty and the fixed bed very comfy...I would say all in the Bailey was pretty good value all things considered.

Good luck if you go for it...


----------



## 944T (Apr 23, 2008)

2013 but no Bluetooth in mine.
2k off list with awning, bike rake and TV aerial included.
Rattled too much so I put tape on ends of fridge racks to make them tight. Extra stops on top and bottom of wardrobe and toilet door. Extra stops on 3 lockers and habitation door fly screen. Placed a block of rubber on top right front edge of microwave. Anti slip mats in every locker.
Its is now so quiet I can hear the spare wheel release pin chains rattling so I will zip tie them.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Bailey 740*

You will find having a double lens rear view camera fitted very useful. We did. I think the van is cabled for this installation. Best of luck with your second home.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

We had our first trip away in our 740 last weekend to Newark show. It had a good test with the cold weather :lol: we were lovely and warm inside.
Ours was very quiet when travelling no rattles at all, the only complaint was that the aerial was vibrating against the cab in the wind. Thankfully nothing fell of or broke lets hope this continue's.

Peter.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

waspes said:


> We had our first trip away in our 740 last weekend to Newark show. It had a good test with the cold weather :lol: we were lovely and warm inside.
> Ours was very quiet when travelling no rattles at all, the only complaint was that the aerial was vibrating against the cab in the wind. Thankfully nothing fell of or broke lets hope this continue's.
> 
> Peter.


Peter - speak to your dealer as Bailey have a fix for the vibrating aerial, small piece of plastic fitted and cures it!


----------



## Biggordie (Mar 18, 2013)

*740 ordered*

Thanks for all the interesting and helpful comments. The new 740 is ordered and we are getting around £2000 worth of kit as a discount which seems to be about right. I pushed for more but with no success. We have ordered the satellite dome and TV, solar panel with a second leisure battery and reversing camera. We are contemplating an extra powerpoint in the front living area for charging mobile phones, computers etc. Delivery was scheduled for mid April but that was before the snow arrived ! We asked the dealer what problems had people come back to him with the Baileys. He said very little apart from various small snags at delivery time -a loose screw or similar. He did say that some people had found the Bailey a bit "rattley" but had let a small bit of pressure out of the tyres which seems to have cured any problems. Anyway we had looked at loads of other campervans but the Bailey had everything that we wanted in exactly the place that we wanted it. The 740 looks a bit boxey from the rear, but who cares, we'll be in the front looking forward !


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Took our new "princess" Bailey 745 out for the first time to broadway last weekend, evrything worked perfectly, did have the same sorts of rattles others seem to suffer, we will cure most over the next couple of weeks before the next trip out. Have not had chance to try radio bluetooth yet, and also would be interested to know of the best replacement for the ariel which apart from neing noisy give very poor reception.

Paddy


----------



## JohnTy102 (Jan 26, 2013)

Paddy7 said:


> Took our new "princess" Bailey 745 out for the first time to broadway last weekend, evrything worked perfectly, did have the same sorts of rattles others seem to suffer, we will cure most over the next couple of weeks before the next trip out. Have not had chance to try radio bluetooth yet, and also would be interested to know of the best replacement for the ariel which apart from neing noisy give very poor reception.
> 
> Paddy


Hi
the Aerial swivels at the bottom, just move it out a few inches (at the top) no rattles and better reception too!
I will be very surprised if you have Bluetooth fitted as standard!

Cheers
JohnT


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

TheFlups said:


> I have to say that so far so good...no issues except a bit more rattly than I thought it would be when on the road...mind you the state of our roads it's no wonder. The radio reception with the pillar mounted aerial is rubbish and I am going to have it changed...a common problem from what I read on here.


There is no issue with the pillar mounted areial unless yours has not been connected and is still connected to the wing mirror aerial which is still fitted to the Bailey.
Left hand side of the cab behind the panel next to the glovebox is where the aerial connectors are. Both are behind there, the one from the pillar and the one from the wing mirror. Suggest you get behind that panel, it comes off quite easily and swap the connectors over and see if it improves.

Pete


----------



## 944T (Apr 23, 2008)

Good radio reception. Aerial banged against pillar so I just moved it out a little bit.
Did expect to change the radio but it's not too bad so I will leave it.
Disappointed that it does not have Bluetooth.


----------



## 944T (Apr 23, 2008)

Good radio reception. Aerial banged against pillar so I just moved it out a little bit.
Did expect to change the radio but it's not too bad so I will leave it.
Disappointed that it does not have Bluetooth.


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi i have tried both of the aerial connections and neither is any better than the other.

Any other suggestions?

I have sent an email to bailey to see if they can offer any guidance.

Paddy.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Faulty radio?


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

When travelling to Dover my aerial lost BBCR2 then could not find it. Not for the first time. Picked up French signals well. On the way back it was fine. I wonder if putting an external screen on means that the aerial is moved closer to the van and you have to remember to extend it each time the cover is taken off.


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok i have now solved the radio issue.

None of the two installed aerials gave any better reception than the other, regardless of the andle of the aerial.

I finally plumped for the Blaupunkt Booster from amazon below.
I had to obtain an adaptor from halfords for just under a fiver, also.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blaupunkt-0...d=1376999345&sr=8-1&keywords=blaupunkt+aerial

This i have installed and has worked a treat, admittadley i should not have had to, but thats life as ester said.

Paddy.


----------

